# R-800- vs-R1000



## Darkstar (Nov 24, 2004)

Greetings.

I have a question for Cannondale owners.

I am looking at 2 bikes.

The R1000 and the R800. Both 2004. My LBS has the R800 for $1200 ready to go in my 56 size. The R1000 is $1500. I've been researching the two and they have the exact same frame and fork. I have the following to add to which ever bike I choose:
FSA Team Carbon Cranset/Ti Bottom Bracket
FSA K-Wing seatpost
SLR 135gr. Saddle
Campy Proton wheelset
Deda Newton Stem and Bar from old bike

Is it worth spending more on the R1000 or should I pick up the R800? 

Much Thanks!


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

*Get the R1000*

If I were you, I would get the R1000 over the R800. It's only a $300 difference but with the R1000 you get mostly Ultegra components and the Ksyrium Elite wheelset. The add-ons you mention don't do anything to upgrade the R800's Shimano 105 group except for the FSA crank you have. 

If you really wanted to add all your new additions, you can always sell the Ultegra crankset and Ksyrium Elites from the R1000 and make alot more than the $300 initial difference.


----------



## Darkstar (Nov 24, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks.
Is there a huge difference between the 105 and Ultegra?
The R800 comes with an Ultegra Rear Deraileur and the LBS has an Ultegra Front D on it(not sure why because c-dale lists it with 105). The only 105 will be with the Shifters.
I have no prior knowledge of Shimano to go with. My current bike has Campy Centaur(crankset) and Mirage(shifters and everything else).

This is a good dilema for me to be in. It would be even better if I was debating between Colnago or the C-dale 6/13 but that is not for many more years.

Cheers


----------

